
3D Genome - grantstreet
https://axial.substack.com/p/axial-matrix-3-3d-genome
======
vikramkr
Im glad that epigenetics is being discussed, but I'm a but confused by this
article. Not sure what this has to do with the central dogma, and last I heard
the role of TADs is still not properly understood. There was also some talk
about studies showing the number of differences on average from the human
genome, and how that worked played a role in developing epigenetic drugs - but
the differences int he genome are genetic, not epigenetic. And DNA
methylation/histone acetylation are all probably involved with 3D structure,
but the development of epigenetic drugs isn't really focused on 3d genome
modification AFAIK, since it's still very poorly understood. Overall, I'm a
bit confused by the point the article is trying to make - it seems like the
author is cutting and pasting things from different sources without
understanding the fundamentals behind it leading to a lot of
confusing/irrelevant/wrong statements- but maybe I'm missing something. I do
appreciate that there is interest in epigenetics- it's a fascinating and
important field.

